
Unity: Updated Terms of Service and commitment to being an open platform - elisee
https://blogs.unity3d.com/2019/01/16/updated-terms-of-service-and-commitment-to-being-an-open-platform/
======
Mikeb85
Good move on their part, but the whole saga is a reminder of the risks of
using non-free software, especially if it's a subscription. At any point the
developers can pull the rug out from under you.

------
AlimJaffer
I've been following this rather closely as a company who provides backend
services (so we're classified as a 3rd party service)to studios in the
industry, many of whom use Unity. I'm rather surprised by this about-face,
especially considering Unity had the upper hand in negotiations with
Improbable. Pleasant surprise, and a much needed one in the games industry
where locked-down tech is often the norm.

------
ezekg
Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874400).

------
beerlord
So does this mean Improbable can continue operating SpatialOS with Unity, or
what?

